# Firestone info?



## joseywales (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm new to the forum and looking for some info on my firestone bike.Thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 22, 2013)

Looks like whats left of a '37 Firestone Fleetwood. Still a pretty desirable piece. What are your intentions-keep, sell? V/r Shawn


----------



## joseywales (Mar 22, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks like whats left of a '37 Firestone Fleetwood. Still a pretty desirable piece. What are your intentions-keep, sell? V/r Shawn




I plan on keeping it and riding it after fixing it


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 22, 2013)

Great find! from here we can get into everything you have and need, but for right now here's the catalog page and an example or two of what it should look like in real life.


----------



## slick (Mar 22, 2013)

Oh no. Another Huffman?? Hmm..No barn find Speedlines yet this year huh? Hmmm....

It's a great bike that you found. Just kicking a little sand at some of the guys as in inside joke we have going on here. No offense to the you or your find. Glad it was rescued. Now, RIDE IT!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 22, 2013)

They make really sweet riders and are preferred by REAL bike folks over Schwinns by a margin of 10 to 1! Just trying to make Scott happy  As I said in the PM there are some parts that will set you back a few coins--tank about $500, stem $300-400, crows beak chainguard $400-500. With some patience and persistence you should be able to get it together though. V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 22, 2013)

slick said:


> Oh no. Another Huffman?? Hmm..No barn find Speedlines yet this year huh? Hmmm....
> 
> It's a great bike that you found. Just kicking a little sand at some of the guys as in inside joke we have going on here. No offense to the you or your find. Glad it was rescued. Now, RIDE IT!




sorry Chris, no Speedlines, seems there were only so many people stupid enough to buy them back then. if only they were produced today, many more idiots nowadays...


----------



## joseywales (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys, now if I can just find and afford the missing parts


----------



## slick (Mar 22, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> sorry Chris, no Speedlines, seems there were only so many people stupid enough to buy them back then. if only they were produced today, many more idiots nowadays...





Metallica said it best. "Ride the Lightning" ... bolt. 

Not ride the Huffy? HAHA!! I think that was K-Marts slogan i beleive?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 22, 2013)

slick said:


> Metallica said it best. "Ride the Lightning" ... bolt.
> 
> Not ride the Huffy? HAHA!! I think that was K-Marts slogan i beleive?




what do they both have in common? both dogs with a lightning bolt on the side!


----------



## RJWess (Mar 22, 2013)

I have a few questions.  Did they all come with the putter stem or was that just a option?  What brand seat was used and type?  Also what rack is used, a nine hole rack?  Any close up pics of these items?  Thanks


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 22, 2013)

RJWess said:


> I have a few questions.  Did they all come with the putter stem or was that just a option?  What brand seat was used and type?  Also what rack is used, a nine hole rack?  Any close up pics of these items?  Thanks




sorry, got sidetracked playing with Chris...
the putter was used in 1934 on most all of the Huffman bikes. the Firestones had their own specific putter, it had three speed lined instead of one like the Huffmans had. they had a tendency to break due to the amount of leverage out at the end. in '38 they stopped using them and went back to the Wald #3, all putters are rare at this point.
we still need to establish whether this is a '37 or '38 bike. they were outfitted similarly, but not the same.


----------



## joseywales (Mar 22, 2013)

How can I be sure of the year of my bike?


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 22, 2013)

Post the Serial number thats on the bottom of the crank to know for sure.

Nick.



joseywales said:


> How can I be sure of the year of my bike?


----------



## John (Mar 22, 2013)

Looks like '38 forks. But I should have my glasses on.
John


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 23, 2013)

I was thinking 38 as well, based on the tapered truss rod tangs on the forks.
38 is good, because it solves the putter stem dilemna. You don't need one. The Wald #3 is readily available.
The rack is a very common McCauley nine hole type, except that the one used on the Firestone Fleetwood Supreme was specific, in that it had an adjustable mounting bracket at the seatstays, and book strap slots in the side rails.
The leg brace supports were a flat profile instead of the semi round type. Also to note, is the lack of a reflector mounting area on the 38 type. The catalogs of the day showed this, but I always thought it was strange that they would have a reflector area in 37 but not in 38. Digressing away from safety?
It's easier to find the one with the reflector than without. So unless you plan to enter your bike in a Concourse D' Elegance, I wouldn't worry to much about that detail. Besides, a reflector just makes good sense.
The chainguard is of a specific type to these bikes as well. It can be refered to as a crowsbeak, but that is a common name, that refers to a different chainguard that was used on Huffman/Dayton line only.
The Firestone chainguard looks more like the shroud from a Skil saw and has three speedlines embossed in the side.
I am currently looking for one of those as well, so unless you find one through a private party, be prepared to spend a lot of money on that hard to find little gem. If one shows up on e-bay, it will get pretty ugly.  
If you do strike pay dirt and find one through a private party, and you would like to triple your money, let me know. I'm interested!
The fenders are a deep crescent profile McCauley that are specific to the Firestone as well They won't have any fender brace holes in the rear and the front will have an embossed initial tray area stamped near the tip.
The headlight is the rare aluminium Delta front load torpedo type. If you find one, that will run anywhere from $300 on a good day, to $600 on a bad day. But, any day you find an aluminium front load torpedo light is a good day, no matter what it costs.
The tank is refered to as a 3 rib Zephyr. That's what your looking for. the design slightly changed in 1940. so you want the type that has the saddle brackets that clamp it to the frame. Again, if you strike pay dirt and you find an original chrome version of this tank. DON"T paint it. get ahold of me first and let me try to swindle you out of it. Just kidding of course. I am also looking for the original chrome version of this tank, and it would be a shame to destroy an original finish for a restoration if a suitable replacement part that is not in original finish can be found.
Most everything else your bike needs is readily available, so you should be able to gather those parts while your searching for the other harder to find stuff.

 I know, this sounds daunting, because it is!
 Don't be afraid to go rat rod with your bike. It will be a lot less painful and probably more fun to ride. Besides, you'll have the coolest rat rod in town. 
 Good luck, with your project. It is a worthy one, which ever direction you take with it.


----------



## joseywales (Mar 23, 2013)

The serial # is H31094, at least I think the first digit is a H. Its hard to see


----------



## John (Mar 23, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> Besides, you'll have the coolest rat rod in town.





Mr. Huffman is rolling over in his grave.


----------



## Balloonoob (Nov 23, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> I was thinking 38 as well, based on the tapered truss rod tangs on the forks.
> 38 is good, because it solves the putter stem dilemna. You don't need one. The Wald #3 is readily available.
> The rack is a very common McCauley nine hole type, except that the one used on the Firestone Fleetwood Supreme was specific, in that it had an adjustable mounting bracket at the seatstays, and book strap slots in the side rails.
> The leg brace supports were a flat profile instead of the semi round type. Also to note, is the lack of a reflector mounting area on the 38 type. The catalogs of the day showed this, but I always thought it was strange that they would have a reflector area in 37 but not in 38. Digressing away from safety?
> ...



Great info on this old thread Marty.... But maybe just a "semi" rat bike on this one? : -) Wonder what what came of this one. Pretty sweet original.


----------

